# Iron Within - Iron Warrior Amy Blog



## Skull Lord Kar'gor (Aug 25, 2008)

*Iron Within - Iron Warrior Army Blog*

*Army List*

*IRON WARRIORS*

*HQ*

Warsmith Vlâdvar "The Destroyer" _- (Counts as Abaddon) (Commander) _
Vor'Ragh'Kar _- Daemon Prince with Mark of Tzeentch - (top secret project) _
Captain Rackstrum "The Ironmonger" _- Lord with Mark of Slaanesh (2nd in command)_ - Painted
Barröth Vex "The Tormentor" _- (Counts as Fabius Bile) (former Apothecary)_
Roth'gör "Master of the Shadow Forge" _- Lord with Mark of Tzeentch (former Chief Techmarine)_
Goreal "The Death Dealer" _- Lord with Mark of Khorne (former Company Champion)_ - WIP
Ûth'morg - _Sorcerer with Mark of Tzeentch (former Chief librarian)_
The Flayer King _- Summoned Greater Daemon_

*Elites*

The Ironclad _- 10 Chaos Terminators_ - WIP
The Warmongers _- 10 Chosen_ + Rhino
The Twisted _- 6 Possessed Chaos Space Marines_ - WIP
Menasor _- Chaos Dreadnought_ - WIP
Zerstörer _- Chaos Dreadnought_
Grindor _- Chaos Dreadnought_

*Troops*

Squad "Ironfist"_ - 10 Chaos Space Marines_ + Rhino - WIP
Squad "Doombringer" _- 10 Chaos Space Marines_ + Rhino - WIP
Squad "Caedes" _- 10 Chaos Space Marines_ + Rhino - WIP
Squad "Preliator" _- 10 Chaos Space Marines_ + Rhino - WIP
The Bloody Fists _- 9 Khorne Berzerkers_ + Rhino - WIP
The Hellforged _- 10 "count-as" Plague Marines_ + Rhino
The Tormented _- 8 Enhanced Chaos Space Marines (Barröth Vex's Bodyguard)_ + Rhino
The Damned _- 10 Flayerkin (Generic Lesser Daemons)_ - WIP


*Fast Attack*

The Abominations _- Chaos Spawns (not sure how many yet & I know these guys suck, but I've got some cool top secret ideas)_

*Heavy Support*

Squad "Oblivion" _- 8 Havocs_ - WIP
Squad "Desolator" _- 8 Havocs_ - WIP
The Annihilators _-3 Obliterators_ - WIP
3 Obliterators
Devastator _- Chaos Defiler-Knight_ - WIP
Doom Stalker _- Chaos Defiler_
Thunder of Medrengard - _Land Raider_

*Spearheads*

3 Vindicators _- Armoured Spearhead_
3 Chaos Predators _- Tank Hunter Spearhead_

*Super Heavies*

Dominator _- Baneblade_ - WIP
Leviathan _- Stormlord _

*NIGHT LORDS ALLIES*

*HQ*

Makal'Dah'Gar _- Daemon Prince_
Dread Lord Tartarus "The Dark Reaver" _- Raptor Lord_
Dread Lord Drahkmir "The Terror Knight" _- Lord on Bike_
Noctiis "Scion of the Night" _- Sorcerer on Bike_

*Fast Attack*

The Dreadwings _- 5 Chaos Raptors_
The Hell Knights _- 5 Chaos Bikers_ - WIP

I'm also planning on some other allies, but I don;t wanna reveal all my scerets yet


----------



## Skull Lord Kar'gor (Aug 25, 2008)

*Terminator Lord & Terminators WIP - 17/04/10 PIC HEAVY!*

As I promised, here are some WIP shots of my Iron Warrior Terminators & Terminator Lord :grin:

*PART 1*

*Captain Rackstrum* _- Lord (he’s 90% done, just needs a few little gaps filling up)_










*The Ironclad* _- Terminators (in all there will be 10, only got 9 built up & most of them need some more sculpting & detailing... as well as shoulder pads)_

*Lieutenant Bruticus* _- Champion (one of my favs :biggrin: his right shoulder pad will have a sculpted IW icon)_

















*Blaagorn* _(nothing much special with this guy, just used the Wolf Guard Heavy Flamer)_









*Haargoth* _(I'm really happy how the Autocannon turned combined the Wolf Guard Assault Cannon Ammo feed)_ 









*Vork'ash* (the Chain Halberd can either count as a Power Weapon or Chain Fist... as you can the blade has been scratch built)


----------



## Skull Lord Kar'gor (Aug 25, 2008)

Here is *PART 2*  

*Nalgor* _(Another one of my fav guys... the Halberd is from a Chaos Knight & Melta gun is from the Sanguinary Guard)_









*Aruken* _(his Hammer will count as a power fist & the arms are currently blue-tacked on)_









*Jörgmund* _(the Plasma gun is mounted on the Power Halberd... but not sure where to put the bolter...)_









*Gothard* _(need some ideas on wot detail I could add to this guy...) _









*Mörklon*_ - Icon Bearer (gonna have an IW Icon sculpted on his chest)_









Still got 1 more guy to build up, once he is done I'm gonna finish them all off


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Those are some excellent conversions. Can't wait to see them painted. +rep.


----------



## Dar'kir (Jul 11, 2009)

amazing work + rep.post more soon


----------



## Skull Lord Kar'gor (Aug 25, 2008)

Thank you very much for the comments & +rep guys :biggrin: gonna hoefully get the 10th termi built up by 2moro :grin:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Very nice looking conversions. Loving the indovidualit of each model. Looking forward to seeing them painted.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Those conversions are very very cool indeed. Like Immortal Reaper I am digging the individuality they all have and the mix of the 40K and Fantasy chaos bits is great.


----------



## Skull Lord Kar'gor (Aug 25, 2008)

*10th Terminator added with Power Ram!*

Cheers guys! :biggrin: Yeah I love trying to give my minis some individuality, I pretty much convert every single miniature I build! 

Right here is a WIP shot of the 10th member of the Ironclad - Morderk armed with a Power Ram (counts as a Powerfist) & Twin-linked bolter










I scratch built the ram from a Ravenwing Assault cannon, a servo arm, plasticard & some bitz... pretty happy how it looks! Also gotta add some trim to his torso & fill in the gap between the bionic eye & his head. However I'm a bit stuck where to put the Twin-linked bolter, as currently it’s mounted on his left gauntlet, but not too sure about it. What do you guys think??

Next step is to finish all 11 guys off... then I have 4 squads of 10 Chaos Marines, 8 Berzerkers & 2 squads of 8 Havocs to finish before I wanna start painting!


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

Very nice conversions, I love the Autocanon + ammo feed, too bad my own autocanon carrier is already built and painted.
I think the Storm Bolter should remain on the 10th Terminator gauntlet, it looks really nice.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Maybe try putting it on the underside of the power ram, like on a dread? It might be a little low down though. 
Other than that, really nice work and I look forward to seeing more!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

These are very nicely converted. Good use of bits from both 40K and fantasy. They will look magnificent on the tabletop.
Repworthy


----------



## magnus962 (Mar 8, 2010)

I would say that for that storm bolter it probably wouldn't look out of place in the slightest if you made some kind of over the shoulder conversion with the bolter mounted to it. Just an idea to toss around. Great work on this!


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

magnus962 said:


> I would say that for that storm bolter it probably wouldn't look out of place in the slightest if you made some kind of over the shoulder conversion with the bolter mounted to it. Just an idea to toss around. Great work on this!


I might just point out that it is a twin-linked bolter not a storm bolter. Chaos do not have access storm bolters.

Those are some lovely conversions and I will be looking forward to the painting. k: +rep


----------



## Skull Lord Kar'gor (Aug 25, 2008)

*Vlad in Terminator Armour - conecpt pix soon! - 26/4/10*

Thanx for the comments & rep points guys! :biggrin:

I've decided to mount Morderk's Twin-linked bolter on his back using a pintle mount (this was suggested by 1 of the guys over on B&C) As I think it would balance him out much better & I will have the bolter pointing the same way he is facing  

@ wombat_tree - I know its a storm bolter, but it counts as a Twin-linked bolter :wink:

Also i have been drawing up some concepts for a 12th Terminator to represent Vlâdvar (counts as Abaddon)! As originally I was going to have Vlâdvar’s pre-13th Black Crusade version in power armour, counting as Huron & also using Huron's figure as a base for the conversion. However, the Huron mini is a bit short & I'm really happy how my Terminators are looking (plus Abaddon is pretty kick arse in game)! Plus I want Vlâdvar to be a towering figure, so I will use the plastic Termi Lord as a base & extend his legs, Torso & arms to make him taller! Of course I will add bionics & some IW detailing. Also give him a big claw & a big Daemon Hammer

concept pic to follow


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Some brilliant work here. I have moved this to prohect logs.

I really like the terminator with the reaper cannon.

Have some rep.


----------



## Skull Lord Kar'gor (Aug 25, 2008)

*Vladvar in Terminator Armour concept pic - 27/04/10*

@ humakt - Thanx for moving my thread & for the rep points :biggrin:

Finally finished the concept sketch of Vlad in Terminator armour


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

This brings me back to the glory days for my iron warriors when they were a good 50,000pt force that brought death to imperial dogs. Good work on the conversions by the way have you thought about putting some heavy weapons on the bit above his head? i did it with my termi iws lord and it looked pretty good.


----------



## Skull Lord Kar'gor (Aug 25, 2008)

@ warsmith7752 - Thank you! Nope not really thought about puttin any heavy weapons above his head to be honest, although I might put some big servo arms there instead of the rack...

Also I've been having a think about the pose I would give Vlad.. I'm gonna go with him standing victoriously over a dismembered Sanguinary Guard & holding a Death Mask in his Claw  (i went for a dead Blood Angel, as 1 of my mates has a BA army  )


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Please consider some if not most of those "fantasy weapon + 40K weapons on terminators" idead so stolen for my upcoming Pre Heresy World Eaters Deathwing list..
+rep to you 


FFX


----------



## Skull Lord Kar'gor (Aug 25, 2008)

@ Firefighter X - lol, sure no problem

Sorry I haven’t done an update for a while, as I've been so damn busy with work, sucks! Anyways, I figured that I would do a small update & reveal my idea for Goreal, my count as Kharn! (needed a bit of a break from modelling terminators)

The main base for Goreal will be Gabriel Seth, I have already removed the icons on his chest, belt & left leg, as well as the purity seals... next step is to add some skulls & a new belt buckle... Also his arms will be the thunder hammer from the Death Company boxset & the axe head & Backpack is from the 40k Khorne Lord!


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Sweet ass conversions mate. You deserve some Freakin rep for these bad boys.


----------



## Skull Lord Kar'gor (Aug 25, 2008)

@ Vali ThunderAxe - cheers dude :biggrin: yeah I can't wait to finish him off, will prolly do more work on him this weekend!

I'm taking part in the Call of Chaos comp over on Bolter & Chainsword & I'm entering my terminator lord & 5 Terminators, which have now been finished, cleaned up & undercoated ^_^ 

*Captain Rackstrum* - _not much different on him, just had to fill the gap on his right arm_









*Bruticus* - _sculpted an Iron Warrior Icon on his right shoulder & filled gaps on his servo arm_









*Blaagorn* - _added shoulder pads and some details, I'm very happy with the left shoulder pad_ 









*Vork'ash* - _added shoulder pads, filled in some gaps & sculpted a small Iron Icon on his right wrist (very fiddly)_









*Nalgor* - _beefed up the joint on his Meltagun, sculpted an Iron Warrior icon on the right shoulder pad & some hair on the severed head_









*Mörklon* - _sculpted an Iron Warrior Icon on his chest, filled in some gaps & added detail to the banner & shoulder pads_









*Group shot*


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

Mmmmm tasty. Love your work +rep


----------



## Dar'kir (Jul 11, 2009)

cant wait to see that seth conversion. man, good job on those termies


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Holy Crap mate, I need to get you to do me some conversions.


----------



## Skull Lord Kar'gor (Aug 25, 2008)

*Terminator Champion Painted - 25/07/2010*

Cheers for the comments fellas :thank_you:

Well its been a long while, sorry for the lack of posting, been very busy! First of all me & my Girlfriend went on holiday to Japan & Australia & I'm also gonna be moving out soon too! So not had much time for miniatures, but the good new is I have finished painting 1 of them!

Behold - Aspiring Champion of the Ironclad - Bruticus!


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

Very very cool conversion you have going on here. Nice painting as well k:+rep you you

Skar


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Very, Very nice stuff +Rep, and I really can't wait to see more. They look really awesome!!


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

They certainly do have a more baroque feel to them that other Chaos Marines, in my opinion at least. Have some rep mate, keep up the good work


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

Sweet work man. ¡IRON WITHIN! ¡IRON WITHOUT!

Keep'em comming


----------



## Skull Lord Kar'gor (Aug 25, 2008)

*Terminator Lord Painted - 25/07/2010*

Wow thanks for all the comments & rep pointed guys :grin::grin:

Heres the second in command of my Iron Warriors painted - Captian Rackstrum & his trusty Daemon Sword - Si'ir'tää

I'm very happy with this guy, I put alot of work into his cloak, sword & mutated right arm!


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

The only thing sweeter than your modeling is your freaking painting! Awesome mate, +rep and looking forward to some more.


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

wow. you display some decent skill in sculpting and converting as well as in painting also. definetely all eyecatcher..


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Stunning. These would have to be the most original chaos terminators i have seen. Outstanding conversions capped off with the perfect paint job. I am impressed and very envious.
Most repworthy.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Very very nice, love the painting on that model. I wish I could give more rep, but I need to spread it first...


----------



## Skull Lord Kar'gor (Aug 25, 2008)

*Terminator #3 painted - 30/07/2010*

Hey guys, thank you so much for the rep points & awesome comments!! :biggrin:

@ shaantitus - cheers! I was very stuck what colour to paint Rackstrum's cloak at first, but i'm happy i went with purple!

Heres a pic of the 3rd dude I’ve painted - Vork'ash 










& a group shot of what I've painted from left to right - Bruticus - Rackstrum - Vork'ash (managed to get a better shot of Rackstrum's sword too)










Also heres some Painting in progress pix of the other 3 guys & their arms! I'm really happy how the severed head looks! :evil:


----------



## TempusCorvus (Mar 2, 2010)

All these conversions are absolutely amazing. You may have said this already, but where is that clawlike hand on Vor'kash's left arm from, and what did you use to sculpt the Iron Warriors icons on these guys?


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Those are awsome I have iron from it good work. :grin:


----------



## papa nurgle (Jan 11, 2010)

Those termies are awesome. Great work!


----------



## Skull Lord Kar'gor (Aug 25, 2008)

Cheers guys!

@ TempusCorvus - Vork'ash's lower left arm is made up of part of a Necromunda Pitslave Champion arm (top left dude in pic) & a Necron Destroyer hand :wink: As for the Iron Warrior Icons, I sculpted them from Procreate grey stuff!


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

Freaking awsome terminators.


----------



## Skull Lord Kar'gor (Aug 25, 2008)

Thank you Horacus!

Well all my minis are now packed away, ready for me moving house! Gonna miss painting for a bit, but at least it gives me time to sort out some concepts for ideas other units I have! Heres a couple of concepts I would like some feed back on:

Currently in a 1500 pt game of 40k I have 3 troop choice: 10 Chaos Marines, 8 Berzerkers & 7 Plague Marines

So first of all the Berzerkers are know as the "Bloody Fists" so I was thinking of using the colour scheme below, what do you guys think?











Secondly for my Plague Marines, I'm just using some stand ins at the moment, but I want a dedicated unit... howver I don't want the smelly looking followers of Nurgle as I will be doing a whole Death Guard army at some point & I wanted something different! SO my idea is as follows - As many of you know Forge World have released squad of MKIII Iron Armour Marines which look awesome!


> The MkIII ‘Iron’ Armour is a variant of the previous ‘Crusade’ pattern adapted with additional armour plates to the front, as well as a reinforced helmet faceplate and strengthened vambraces for the savage firefights of fleet-based boarding actions. This extra armour turns an already resilient Marine into an almost unstoppable juggernaut within the cramped confines of a ship.


Also I think the characterises of the armour fit perfectly with the idea of "count-as" Plague Marines... Although they ain't gonna be worshippers of Nurgle, just guys with tougher armour & Bionics! Anyways what do you guys think? Also what would be a cool squad name for them?


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Call them 'The Forged' 
Marines who have been completly rebuilt with bionics. They are sealed within their armor and there is the bare minimum of flesh remaining. Heavily armored and with multiple redundant systems they can take Intense punishment without yielding.
Love the IW bezerker color scheme too. Very nice.


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

the idea of doing plague marines with old bionically beefed up MKIII's is very neat and runs smoothly with your iron warriors theme. very stylish. do it, man!

the colour scheme for the berzerkers is great too, as shaantitus mentioned already!


----------



## Primarch Lorgar (Jul 11, 2009)

very nice work!:wink:


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Frakking nice IW! :grin:


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Have to agree love the IW/berzerker colour scheme, and the conversions are fantastic +rep


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

I totally agree with the Color scheme and the MKIII armor idea!, it's completely genius!


----------



## The_Lone_Wolf (Jan 8, 2010)

:shok: Awesome warriors, i dont suppose you mind telling us how you painted the silver armour and the gold armour edges?


----------

